# Importing adresses into Magellan Maestro 3225



## jrcsb711 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have several addresses that I want to import into my Magellan Maestro 3225. I am planning a road trip (I'm a salesman) and I want to select 58 addresses from my db, and have them appear in my Magellan Maestro 3225. I can download them from my db as either a .xls or .csv file.

How can I accomplish this?


----------

